# Toro PowerMax 726 issue



## nluchau (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello, I have about a 8 year old Toro PowerMax 726 and experienced this today. I was blowing snow for about an hour and while doing the sidewalk the engine revved pretty high and then I lost power in the auger. Now if I start the auger it will bog down and barely move. I just replaced the shear pins a day ago so it's not that. The ambient is -21 with a -41 wind chill. I went through high snow today before this happened. 

I also noticed when I parked it, the plastic shroud that houses the primer and choke by the exhaust is really hot. 

I can engage the tires and it's not revving up anymore but I can't do anything when I hit the auger. 

Thanks!


----------



## nluchau (Feb 8, 2019)

Not sure if this helps but I did let it cool down and go start it. Started fine and it seems I can engage the auger now without it bogging down. I never tested it through the snow but this is promising. 

Any idea what may have happened? Overheated and went into limp mode?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Did ice build up in the auger/impeller area and lock up the auger?


----------



## nluchau (Feb 8, 2019)

paulm12 said:


> Did ice build up in the auger/impeller area and lock up the auger?


No, it was clean.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

What has happened is the ice and snow that was being blown around settled around the engine and melted and the cooling fins probably had snow sucked through them and then melted and the wind chill added to the mess and any heat that built up reached the plastic housing for the choke and primer. 

If at all possible be sure to run engine at idle for a long time to let the engine cool down and prevent any massive build ups of moisture as the hot engine is a magnet for any moisture after it is shut down.

Your belt and the drive disc have also had ice and snow build up on them and this has reduced the amount of adhesion that the drive disc and V belt can use to power that beautiful snow mule . 

Do you have a warm or at least dry garage to store that beautiful snow mule? 

I use a kerosene fired salamander/space heater to warm up my truck and the snow blower long before I pull the starter cord and I also use it to melt off any ice and snow to keep the linkages dried out and free of ice when I am done clearing the snow and feeding the moat monsters with the ice and snow at the end of the driveway.

The smallest kerosene fired torpedo heater will be your friend for a long time and will help protect that Beautiful Toro snow mule and you can use it to warm up your vehicles and keep them ice free as well.


----------



## nluchau (Feb 8, 2019)

leonz said:


> What has happened is the ice and snow that was being blown around settled around the engine and melted and the cooling fins probably had snow sucked through them and then melted and the wind chill added to the mess and any heat that built up reached the plastic housing for the choke and primer.
> 
> If at all possible be sure to run engine at idle for a long time to let the engine cool down and prevent any massive build ups of moisture as the hot engine is a magnet for any moisture after it is shut down.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this info: I do keep it in a dry garage but not heated. It always starts within 3 pulls. This is the first time I've ever had it rev up high like that and have it bog while turning on the auger. Hopefully its ok. It definitely needs a melt off so I'll do the torpedo trick as I do have one.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The throttle linkage was sticking most likely and the springs were able to bring it back.

Set it about 4 feet away directly in front of the cross auger housing and just let it run for 15 minutes or so as by then the entire snow blower will have been melted off.
You need to let it run long so the heat reaches the engine and the rear of the snow blower gradually as the drive tire and V belt are enclosed and by doing so all the ice and snow will have slowly melted off the engine control linkages and evaporated. 

If the rear panel is hot to the touch by then the interior of the housing shielding the drive tire/disc and V belt pulleys will have had all the ice melted away and will have dripped on the floor. 

It would be a good idea to check the V belts too as the rubber may very well be cracked and if it is cracked they should be replaced as you have along winter ahead of you. fortunately for us Toro uses Standard V belts on your beautiful snow mule and serpentine drive belts on my snow pups. 
The green Kevlar V belts are the best for this purpose as they are more resistant to shock loads. 

The best rule of thumb for V belts is if rubber specs and pieces come off in to your palm it is time to send the old belts to the happy hunting ground as by then the V belts will have also become glazed and more brittle.


I am so glad to hear that you have a salamander to use as it will help you as using it to dry off that beautiful snow mule each time will only make it much easier to use and operate AND it will reduce any chance of the carburetor icing up too. 

I have to go now and I will check back later on your progress 

leonz


----------



## nluchau (Feb 8, 2019)

No issues tonight! The snow mule is running great again. It over heated or something in the -21 we had this morning.


----------



## PeteIzzo (Mar 4, 2019)

paulm12 said:


> Did ice build up in the auger/impeller area and lock up the auger?


I had the issue of ice buildup behind the impeller. What causes that? It's never happened to me before


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

PeteIzzo said:


> I had the issue of ice buildup behind the impeller. What causes that? It's never happened to me before


I think it just has to be the right/wrong situation. I installed an impeller kit on my 5/24 and the second time I used it the impeller had frozen to the housing. My fault, should have run it for a bit with no snow coming in to help clean it out after use. A heated garage would be nice. Melting snow\ice can pool into anywhere and refreeze.:sad2:


----------

